# Selbstgemachte Mucke



## unthinkable (14. August 2013)

Hey Leute,

hab mir vor kurzem ne Soundkarte gekauft und seitdem ein Paar Songs aufgenommen
könnt mir ja mal eure Meinung dazu sagen.

Erster Metalsong - YouTube
Rock - YouTube
Neues Metallied - YouTube


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. August 2013)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht 

Allerdings klingts etwas austauschbar, d.h. du könntest mal was verrückteres ausprobieren/einbauen.^^


----------



## aordecai (14. August 2013)

Kling eigentlich sehr nice. Nur dein Titel bei YT ist echt mies gewählt. So wird das nichts mit den Klicks!


----------



## unthinkable (15. August 2013)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht Herr Specht
> 
> Allerdings klingts etwas austauschbar, d.h. du könntest mal was verrückteres ausprobieren/einbauen.^^



Was meinst du mit verrückter: schneller oder mit mehr Effekten?




aordecai schrieb:


> Kling eigentlich sehr nice. Nur dein Titel bei YT ist echt mies gewählt. So wird das nichts mit den Klicks!



Kannst mir ja mal paar Titel nennen


----------



## Deeron (15. August 2013)

unthinkable schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit verrückter: schneller oder mit mehr Effekten?
> 
> Kannst mir ja mal paar Titel nennen



Was er bestimmt meint ist, dass du ein Wiedererkennungsmerkmal in deinen Songs brauchst. Etwas was es eben nicht mehr "austauschbar" sein lässt.  Erreichbar durch die kombination diverser Effekte, Spiel mit zwei Stimmen etc.

ED: Die Gitarre klingt nach ner stinknormalen, am Steg abgenommenen Ibanez mit Humbuckern ^^ mach was draus. Hör dir mal Songs von bekannten (Metal)Gitarristen an und suche das was sie besonders macht .

Beispiele: Brian May, Hermann Li, Uli Roth, Axel Rudi Pell etc.


----------



## unthinkable (15. August 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Was er bestimmt meint ist, dass du ein Wiedererkennungsmerkmal in deinen Songs brauchst. Etwas was es eben nicht mehr "austauschbar" sein lässt.  Erreichbar durch die kombination diverser Effekte, Spiel mit zwei Stimmen etc.
> 
> ED: Die Gitarre klingt nach ner stinknormalen, am Steg abgenommenen Ibanez mit Humbuckern ^^ mach was draus. Hör dir mal Songs von bekannten (Metal)Gitarristen an und suche das was sie besonders macht .
> 
> Beispiele: Brian May, Hermann Li, Uli Roth, Axel Rudi Pell etc.



Is sogar ne Ibanez mit Humbuckern xDD
Ich werds mal mit paar Effekten versuchen.
und danke erstmal für die Kritik


----------



## Deeron (15. August 2013)

unthinkable schrieb:


> Is sogar ne Ibanez mit Humbuckern xDD
> Ich werds mal mit paar Effekten versuchen.
> und danke erstmal für die Kritik



Ich liebe meine Ohren XD


----------

